# Positioning on Google



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm learning a lot on just how Google picks up websites and positions them.
If Google has 314,000 listings for widgets, you dont want to be on the last page obviously.

I'm learning the importance of text and key words for Google placement. My own site is very new, not advertised and only linked to 2 boards, yet I'm already on page 4 of listings for Heritage Bean Seeds. I havent had a ton of hits, but my site is text heavy and uses key words quite repetitively. I'm getting orders for seeds, and that is what matters.

I just wanted to share this, in case anyone is also building a new site. It is all about the words, so make sure you figure out your Key Words and use them often. After 2 weeks, I'm on page 4 - yippee!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I host my eBay store pics at my free-standing website. That way I have 400+ links with no effort.


----------



## khelzy09 (Feb 9, 2010)

actually, it is not just the keywords..it also the content of your website..imo, more relevant to the search = higher position in google..


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Write your content as if you are talking to your customer in person. You wouldn't be using the keywords over and over in conversation. 

It has been my experience that your keyword density needs to be balanced correctly (too low and you will not get the optimum benefit, too high and your page might get flagged for âkeyword spamming).

katlupe


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

That is true, you need balance in it...I've been doing SEO since 2001 and Google employs certain algorithyms to see if a website is using keyword spamming or other "illegal" techniques to rise in the search engines. I've found that one way links from similar sites to yours will help as well. The easiest way to do this is to email sites that have to do with the same sunject as your own and ask them if they would link to you. Usually they ask for a reciprocal link however, which isn't quite as good as a one way link to the search engines.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

ladybug said:


> That is true, you need balance in it...I've been doing SEO since 2001 and Google employs certain algorithyms to see if a website is using keyword spamming or other "illegal" techniques to rise in the search engines. I've found that one way links from similar sites to yours will help as well. The easiest way to do this is to email sites that have to do with the same sunject as your own and ask them if they would link to you. Usually they ask for a reciprocal link however, which isn't quite as good as a one way link to the search engines.


Yes, back links are very important! You can also start writing articles for different websites like Ezine and provide your link in that, also try guest blogging on some different big blogs that are relevant to your website. Usually bloggers are very open to having a guest blogger, and that will get you more traffic as well. Sounds like you are doing great though!


----------



## twospirit (May 25, 2010)

As a writer who specializes in SEO (short for Search Engine Optimized) writing for websites, I can tell you that keywords are very important but only if they are entirely relevant to the content of your site and the text overall. 

A few more tips:

1. A web page needs to have no less than 250 words of content that is unique to that individual page. In other words, if you have a paragraph of content that repeats on every page of your site, you need at least 250 additional words of unique content in order for that page to be indexed on Google.

2. When targeting keywords and key phrases, try to keep your keyword density to no more than 6% of the total word count on the page.

3. Back links are important, but pointless back links from sites that are nothing more than link farms are worthless. Link trading is also worthless. Instead of trying to get back link volume, concentrate on a few strong back links from well-established sites.

4. Do a keyword search for the terms you want to be known for on Google. Look carefully at the site to see what they are doing and learn from what they have done. I have used this method to increase page position time and time again.

Michael


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

question about backlinks. If you post on a very active forum, and have your link in your sigline, does every single post you make count as a backlink?


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Keep in mind that there are work at home search engine evaluators at play evaluating search engine results.


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

We are almost @ the point of making a website for our New Home based "Tree Service" business. I am Very interested in what you are saying, but confess it is hard to grasp some of the points you speak of - 

1) when you say "KEY words, do you mean words like "Tree Trim", "Branch trimming"??? Using the term "Trim" & "Trimming", is really the Same word - but perhaps using both would cover both terms?

2) 250 words Unique.....so would I then try Every conceivable word imaginable for cut, Trim, Hedge, etc?

3) keeping Key words to a maximum density of 6% per 250 word page - so am I correct to say,use the Key words ( Trim, Hedge, Cut ) about 13 times within One page? What else would you fill the page with? Sorry, but perhaps I've misunderstood the concept...Newbies are Always Clueless:smiley-laughing013:

4)last question....what is a Free Standing web-site? I Used to have a store on eBay but the fees were cutting into my profit big time. My items were in the $10 range, but perhaps I need to look @ other options.

I am interested in understanding what you mean....Many Thanx


----------

